# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Farming today on Native bees

## Jon

I caught the tail end of this which presumably will be on listen again all week.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01jqj25

Starts about 6 minutes in.

Andrew Abrahams was talking about the native bee and setting up a reserve on one of the offshore islands.
There was also a piece on the pollinator initiative which discussed varroa and nosema, and included the comment that some investigators have found some evidence suggesting interactions between pesticides and bee pathogens but others have not.

----------


## gavin

This link is currently working for me:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...ay_12_06_2012/

Andrew is da man.

----------

